# Anthony Johnson Misses weight...again!



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

> May 24, 2012 - Another fight, another weight issue for Anthony Johnson. A Friday night bout that will mark his first since his UFC release has been reset at a 195-pound catch weight despite numerous previous announcements it would be contested at 185.
> 
> The Titan Fighting 22 bout was originally advertised as a middleweight bout, but on Thursday's edition of Bloody Elbow Radio, promoter Joe Kelly said that Johnson and opponent Dave Branch had signed catch weight contracts instead. Johnson weighed in at 194.2 while Branch was 189.2.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/news/201...-185-anthony-johnson-bout-against-dave-branch

This guy is a joke.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

'I'm always confident'

About making weight? REALLY? Wow.

Killstarz comment sums it up perfectly.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wait, let me get this straight. Both didn't make weight...haha! Anthony man...smh...lolz!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd dare to say that Jonson knew he wasn't going to make weight before the weighin so Branch probably stopped cutting as well.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

wow this guy shouldnt be fighting... Maybe in his own fatty devision 

ITs obvious BRanch stopped cutting weight, i mean why bother cutting when you face someone who will come overweight 10 pounds over the limit anyway.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, the way I understand it is that they signed the Catchweight contract and _then_ branch weighed in at 189. Which would be almost 6 lbs under the agreed upon weight. He would've had no trouble making 185.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

They had the owner of Titan on Inside MMA on Monday and he said said that Johnson would definitely make weight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I just don't understand why he insists on trying to make anything lower than 205...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Hell, the guy should just go heavyweight. No more of this missing cupcakes.. or weight.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rumble truely is a tool. Honestly i think he'd be a force at 205. Maybe not a top contender but certainly could be a top 10 guy. he was explosive at 170lbs so imagine what he'd be like without cutting 40lbs in 2 weeks before his fight! 

He must have had some bad advice/made his own terrible career choices in the past.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I would hope that was his last chance at 185, I can't believe any promoter would book him in a fight in that weight class again.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

*Rumbled Again*

Anthony Rumble Johnson has found himself in deep water again by missing weight for his fight this weekend. Rumble was 9 pounds over weight for his 185 clash weighing in at 194, his opponent also missed weight so both now face off in a 195 catch weight. 

I can't see Rumble ever stepping back in the UFC now, how many times does he have to do this before he realises the cut is to hard for him. He's went and messed things up big time now.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Wrong forum. There's a thread about it here.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

WTF. It seems like he has a harder time making 185 than he did 170.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

WTF. It seems like he has a harder time making 185 than he did 170.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I honestly think his problem was once he moved up in weight class he actually put on more muscle. Now he is having even more issues. He needs to go to 205 and only bulk to 230 or so (which he may already be close to).


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

There'll come a time that no promoter will take on Johnson and his blatant lack of respect for his opponent and his own reputation. what kind of a fighter shows a total disregard for a promotions, and a commissions requirement of the fighter like showing up on weight? and lets on constantly occur?!!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow, when I watched Inside MMA this Monday they did a piece on him and he was there talking about how he was working with a nutritionist and everything.

The good news is he's not that good anyway, he's just a big, muscular looking black guy who beat up guys he had a ridiculous amount of weight on and still couldn't beat top fighters.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

They need to start putting a clause in his contract forcing him to fight a HW if he can't make 185.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...ohnson-misses-weight-again-2.html#post1587258


----------



## gleaminx (Mar 5, 2007)

Johnson tipped the scale Thursday at 194.2 pounds, which is 8.2lbs over the limit for a non-title middleweight bout. Branch didn't fare much better by clocking in at 189.2 pounds.

Oddly, Johnson still reportedly agreed to pay Branch $4,000 of his purse in order to keep Friday's now 195-pound catchweight fight intact.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/5/2...son-cant-make-185-bout-changed-to-catchweight

How did the Blackzillians allow this? Discus?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I like how Johnson is the only one getting heat when his opponent missed weight as well. It's not like Branch handled it professionally either.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I imagine it would have been a case of Johnson telling him he wasn't making the weight, agreeing on a catchweight which allowed Branch to stop cutting. Johnson wouldn't have given Branch some of his purse if Branch had legitimately missed weight too.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

His body is telling him something that he refuses to listen to. Surely he was draining the water on his brain to make 170. Stop this nonsense Rumble and fight at 205 please.



















There isn't any water left in that second pic:thumbsdown:

245 lb Arlovski for reference.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

What a joke. He isn't even _that_ big for a MW. Guys like Silva, Stann, Weidman and Sonnen are all probably bigger. I wouldn't take a fight against this guy at any weight.

Such a shame to waste that kind of potential.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

AlphaDawg said:


> I like how Johnson is the only one getting heat when his opponent missed weight as well. It's not like Branch handled it professionally either.


Branch was probably informed ahead of time Rumble couldn't make weight and agreed to a catch weight and stopped cutting.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

AlphaDawg said:


> I like how Johnson is the only one getting heat when his opponent missed weight as well. It's not like Branch handled it professionally either.


Maybe because Johnson was just cut from the UFC for missing weight. I saw some show recently, where Rumble said he brought in a new nutritionist, and no way he would miss weight.

Edit: according to Rumbles Twitter, he said he didn't miss weight.



> ppl read a lot of diff things. Too bad we had contracts that said 195. So I personally don't care what the media say about anything. They talk just to talk.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Rumble annoys me so much. Absolute waste of talent due to being a douche.


----------



## gleaminx (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

In other news, the sky is still blue and this is not UFC related!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


>


----------



## SexyHobo (Jan 7, 2012)

DanTheJu said:


> In other news, the sky is still blue and this is not UFC related!


This and it's posted over here: http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/102217-anthony-johnson-misses-weight-again.html


I'm happy hes out of the UFC.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

It's not even funny anymore.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Just makes me sick...Dude could be so good if just had heart...It's like he just doesn't give a shit...I used to really like this guy


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

A) What a waste of talent

B) An absolute ass of a person to disrespect your opponent and can't take your livelihood (Job) serious enough to make weight

Glad he's not in the UFC anymore to further embarrass himself. :thumbsup:


----------



## gleaminx (Mar 5, 2007)

Titan Fighting promoter was quoted on IMMA that Rumble will fight at 205 going forward in his organization. Hopefully he can make that weight.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

We should get a vBookie going on whether or not he will miss weight on his first attempt at 205.


----------

